# Zakuri



## chinacats (Oct 5, 2014)

Jon,

Are you planning on re-stocking Zakuri gyutos? 

Thanks


----------



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2014)

yeah... they have a bunch of stuff ready for us right now, but i asked them to keep making more until about 2 weeks before we come back from Japan, and ship to us then. You should see quite a bit when we return.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 5, 2014)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## JDA_NC (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm looking at the stateside return of Jon as some sort of early Christmas. New job here, new city, a few paychecks saved up by then and hopefully a whole bunch of cool stock - I will be ready :nunchucks: :biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Oct 6, 2014)

i feel like a little jewish santa


----------



## XooMG (Oct 6, 2014)

Ask them to make a chuka :viking:


----------



## daveb (Oct 6, 2014)

Any chance of bringing some Gengetsu back in your Santa bag? Particularly 180 Pettys?:knife:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 6, 2014)

Dave, step back my good man. Do you have to have all of Jon's Gengetsu's? I have a purse waiting for the In Stock light to come back on too. 

Jon for the love of Pete, when will the light come back on? The light Jon. The light.


----------



## daveb (Oct 6, 2014)

Dennis, I only need one more....


----------



## JBroida (Oct 6, 2014)

lol... sadly, still no ETA on gengetsu... its been over 2.5 years since out oldest outstanding order with them... still waiting.

@XooMG i might be able to make that happen... let me see


----------



## XooMG (Oct 6, 2014)

JBroida said:


> @XooMG i might be able to make that happen... let me see


That'd be wicked. I'd love to see a chukabocho from Zakuri, or from the makers of the Kochi brand (I think they have done chuka before, but a tall-bevel stainless nashiji laser chuka would be pure awesomeness).


----------



## chinacats (Oct 6, 2014)

XooMG said:


> ...but a tall-bevel stainless nashiji laser chuka would be pure awesomeness.



I'm not even sure what that means, but aside from the stainless part it sounds pretty damn cool.


----------



## XooMG (Oct 7, 2014)

chinacats said:


> I'm not even sure what that means, but aside from the stainless part it sounds pretty damn cool.


JKI/Kochi's maker makes knives with textured/darkened stainless cladding over a carbon core:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-kurouchi-stainless-clad-carbon-wa-gyuto.html

I'm a fan of stainless cladding for big knives that do scooping and stuff, though they're generally less fun to thin, but the tall consistent bevel makes it a lot simpler.

The maker of Kochi does very nice tall-bevel blades that are pretty flat and even. Zakuri's tall bevels have a lot of potential in them but making the bevel smooth and even (in my limited experience) takes a LOT more work than it would for Kochi. Kochi also does a much nicer job of rounding the spine and choil, though that can all be done pretty easily at home.

My Zakuri's Blue #1 edges would be pretty nice on a chukabocho (in my opinion), and their kurouchi is, if rough, pretty stable and not super reactive. I'm no expert, but it sounds like it could be a very cool, practical knife.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 8, 2014)

Gengetsu.....Oh how I long for thee...


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 8, 2014)

Yep. Shoulda bought that 270 from you. Honestly you could have ground it down to 240 on your front steps by now!


----------

